# Asking an artist for advice/tips on drawing certain features/things/etc.



## Kailombax (Jan 30, 2011)

Well to start things off, I am aware that you should never try to mimic or copy someone else's style not only because it's wrong but also because you can copy the mistakes that the artist may have. I'm very aware of that. 

But my question is about, is it alright to ask an artist for advice/tips for drawing things like head shapes. Just to give some explanation, I love art and have been drawing ever since I can remember but as I've learned about the furry fandom back in 2007, I've always seemed to have trouble drawing Anthro/Furry head/muzzle shapes (Wolfs, dogs, basically anything that has a longer protruded snout and or nose, especially in 3/4 view). I've tried many tutorials and such and they do help but I don't feel I'm fully grasping the concept like I should be.

So, for a long while now, I've been thinking that maybe it was time to ask for some advice from artists who have grasped how to draw those types of areas? I'm just trying to improve my art for myself, it's something I really enjoy doing and I feel that in order to improve or to get to on the path to where I want to go, I should ask for help if all else fails. I'm not going to full out mimic a style, I just want to learn the traits so I can apply them and continue creating my own style if that makes sense?

I apologize for the long information but it's just something that's been on my mind for a long while... With all that said, thank you in advance for reading. = )


----------



## Taralack (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4195133/

But really the best advice I can give you is to reference from life. Or if you can't, photographs of real animals. And keep practicing.

btw, you should fix your pawprint link; you don't need to link the whole URL, just your username. The forum does the rest. From what I'm seeing on your FA page you're not bad, at least compared to some of the stuff we see on the T&C area, but you should try not to draw lombaxes too much. :V


----------



## Jw (Jan 30, 2011)

Alrighty, take a peek at TN's link, and then i'd recommend you look at some pictures of actual animals. 5 things to look at in between different species to make the different enough:

1: the nose. pay attention to the size, width, position and general look. Plus it lets you know what direction the head is pointed.

2: the length of the muzzle. Short snouts would look strange on wolves would be ideal for cats

3: The jaw. is it stuck out like a bulldog or is it recessed like a rodent?

4: the "lips", check out which way the mouth curves and how it acts along with the muzzle, 

5: how it connects to the "browline". is it a smooth slope or is it a little more squared off? 

If you watch for that stuff, they'll make a bit more sense I promise.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with asking for tips; just be aware that some artists get a _lot_ of people that ask for help, so ask politely and don't overload them with questions.


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I don't see anything wrong with asking for tips; just be aware that some artists get a _lot_ of people that ask for help, so ask politely and don't overload them with questions.


 
GAZ HOW DO I DRAW LLAMA


----------



## Kailombax (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link.  And thanks for the advice about the photographs references, I'll definitely use them in my studies. 

And for the lombax part, yeah, I'm aware I draw too many, that's why I'm working on drawing other things from humans to other anthro creatures but I was just having difficulty drawing canid anthros so that's part of the reason why I asked the question. = ) 

But thanks again for your help!

And sorry for the mistake... It's my first post...


----------



## Kailombax (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you very much for the advice. I'll definitely take this all into consideration while I'm doing my studies. = )
Cool fursona btw ^^


----------



## Kailombax (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not asking to copy them, just tips on how to improve little things like I mentioned. And I'm aware of that and I always try to be polite so no worries. = )


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

Kailombax said:


> Yeah, I'm not asking to copy them, just tips on how to improve little things like I mentioned. And I'm aware of that and I always try to be polite so no worries. = )


 
Nobody knows who you're talking to.

See that "Reply With Quote" button? Use it.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> GAZ HOW DO I DRAW LLAMA


 
YEW JUSS DRAWL LONG FAYS N CERLEE EAHRS DUH


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> YEW JUSS DRAWL LONG FAYS N CERLEE EAHRS DUH


 
OHH OKAY BUT WHAT ABOUT THE PEEN0R?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> OHH OKAY BUT WHAT ABOUT THE PEEN0R?


 
I DUHNO I R GIRL



Kailombax said:


> Yeah, I'm not asking to copy them, just tips on  how to improve little things like I mentioned. And I'm aware of that  and I always try to be polite so no worries. = )


 
I meant don't ask _too_ many questions at once; some artists might feel used. But good on being polite <3


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I DUHNO I R GIRL


 
O RLY WANNA YIFF LOLOLOL


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> O RLY WANNA YIFF LOLOLOL


 
I'm gonna stop here, because I don't wanna get infracted. >>


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm gonna stop here, because I don't wanna get infracted. >>


 
...Yeah, that last one was pretty RayO, huh.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> ...Yeah, that last one was pretty RayO, huh.


 
Yeah, totally. Don't wanna share that fate.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 31, 2011)

Kailombax said:


> Well to start things off, I am aware that you should never try to mimic or copy someone else's style not only because it's wrong but also because you can copy the mistakes that the artist may have. I'm very aware of that.



Copy a style if you want. Find what you like. It isn't wrong, and any style you come up with on your own will probably have been done before anyways. Tracing is wrong, and mimicking the lines/pose blatantly really only takes giving a reference to the original work and you're good. Only irrational prima donnas, who forget how they learned themselves, have a problem with someone copying a style.

There are good particular ways to learn, but ultimately if you're inspired by something, draw it. Pick up what techniques others use, and mess with them to fit yourself. Feel free to ask people for advice, but actually drawing things is by far a more effective way to learn.


----------



## Kailombax (Feb 2, 2011)

Well the thing is I'm trying to come up with my own style but I'm having problem with it so that's why I was thinking that maybe I should ask for advice...

I NEVER do tracing, that's a strict no for me, same goes with copying lines. 
But thank you for the tips, I'll remember that. = )



Heimdal said:


> Copy a style if you want. Find what you like. It isn't wrong, and any style you come up with on your own will probably have been done before anyways. Tracing is wrong, and mimicking the lines/pose blatantly really only takes giving a reference to the original work and you're good. Only irrational prima donnas, who forget how they learned themselves, have a problem with someone copying a style.
> 
> There are good particular ways to learn, but ultimately if you're inspired by something, draw it. Pick up what techniques others use, and mess with them to fit yourself. Feel free to ask people for advice, but actually drawing things is by far a more effective way to learn.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 2, 2011)

Umm, style is something that comes to you after learning your foundations. It develops as you do. A forced style is fake. In other words an analogy, "quit trying to put frosting on the cake and learn how to bake a cake first".


----------



## Jw (Feb 2, 2011)

Arshes beat me to the punch on saying it, but style is a by-product of your work. You don't have to work to develop your style. Doing so is kind of like trying to talk like yourself or act like yourself. Your style will come through and develop on its own accord, so you do not need to expend effort on making it happen.

Don't get so hung up on style that you forget to grow.


----------



## SilverKarja (Feb 3, 2011)

Notes to Draw from, by Mitch Byrd is a really good book and I think it may help you.  Even though it's geared more towards comic book artists, when I had the book(maybe you can convince your library to order it), it actually got me thinking a little less....technically and helped me to find a flow.  And then it all started coming together.

You don't have to copy someone's style, but looking over their sketches and WIPs to figure out what they do and how they do it, and then testing a technique and making adjustments, or even scraping that particular way for yourself, is really quite helpful.  Sometimes, you may see something helpful, other times you'll see something that you shouldn't do.  

Going to the zoo and making quick sketch studies of different species is a good way of learning to get the base down fast.  

I've had the luck of being able to feel how some animals are put together at a couple of jobs.  When you are checking joints and hoofs while grooming horses or camels or what have you, you tend to make note of those type of things if you pay attention.  Even reading breed standards for dogs(once you get used to the lingo), is a HUGE help, and one that a lot of furry artists don't use to their advantage(they're there on the internet, why not use them if they help you understand how and why a breed is put together the way they are?)


----------

